# Pc startet immer neu!



## Fire! (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo!!

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein großes Problem!

Mein PC startet in unregelmäßigen Abständen neu ohne mir etwas anzuzeigen..
Ich spiel sehr of World of Warcraft BC und dort passiert es meistens, da ich fast nichts anderes mit meinem PC mache ;-) Ich denke auch nicht, dass mein PC zu heiß wird, da ich ihn eine Zeit lang zur Probe ohne Gehäuse aufgestellt habe, was auch zu keinem Ergebnis führte...

Ich bitte um Hilfe... möchte wieder WoW zocken ;-)

Schonmal Danke!!

Zu meinem System:
Win XP Home
CPU: 2,66 GHz
Ram: 1gb
Ati Radeon 1600 Pro mit 512 mb Speicher
Netzteil 550 Watt


----------



## roB.de (26. Januar 2007)

so: 

also .... entweder er wird doch zu heiss .... oder du könntest auch seine eine hohe prozessauslastung haben das er neustarts erfordert und sich quasi nimmt ^^

also probier mal dies:

- mach denn rechner auf ... und stell nen ventilator dran so das er wind mit ans board pustet ... wenn dann immernoch neustarts kommen ... weisst du das es nicht dran liegt das er zu heiss wird ... 

- schau in deine prozessse im taskmanager .... und guck auf was die prozessorauslastung steht .... könnte sein das er immer überlastet is weil zuviel im hintergrund an is ... und dadurch rebboots macht ... dann musste halt prozesse ausstellen .. 

- lad dir Spybot Search & Destroy runter ... mach das update ... und dann scan mal durch ... kann halt ach sein ... das du nen nettes gimmick drauf hast ... der sich nen spass macht und reboots macht ... =) 

- arbeitsspeicher check? schau unter arbeitsplatz eigenschaften ob all dein arbeitsspeicher noch da is ... net das nen riegel ausgefallen is 

so ... hoffe es hilft ... meld dich ... wenns immernoch nciht geht ... dann überleg ich mir was anderes

lg
roB


----------



## Fire! (26. Januar 2007)

roB.de schrieb:


> so:
> 
> also .... entweder er wird doch zu heiss .... oder du könntest auch seine eine hohe prozessauslastung haben das er neustarts erfordert und sich quasi nimmt ^^
> 
> ...



soo jetzt ist mein pc mal wieder neu gestartet bzw hatg mir einen bluescreen angezeigt! Hier die technischen Daten:

***STOP:0x0000008E (0xC0000005,0xBFB3B5A1,0x A97857B0,0x00000000)
***ati3duag.ddl-Address BFB3B5AI base at BFAB100,Date STAMP 4584acfe


----------



## TaZz (26. Januar 2007)

Ruf mal beim Support von deinem Hersteller an oder wende dich mal an einen Computer-Fachgeschäft in deiner nähe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (27. Januar 2007)

die kombination aus STOP 0x0000008E und 0xC0000005 deutet auf ein driver prob hin.

versuch mal eine aktuelle version der ati3duag.dll zu finden. installiere die dll file dann neu. dies sollte eigentlich deinen fehler beheben.
mach das mal und gib uns dann bescheid.


----------



## Fire! (27. Januar 2007)

len schrieb:


> die kombination aus STOP 0x0000008E und 0xC0000005 deutet auf ein driver prob hin.
> 
> versuch mal eine aktuelle version der ati3duag.dll zu finden. installiere die dll file dann neu. dies sollte eigentlich deinen fehler beheben.
> mach das mal und gib uns dann bescheid.



ok werde ich machen heißt das einfach nen aktuelleren treiber nehmen?


----------



## Len (27. Januar 2007)

Fire! schrieb:


> ok werde ich machen heißt das einfach nen aktuelleren treiber nehmen?




Rüchtüg. Es gibt ne wahnsinns großes DLL Sammlung, jedoch weiss ich frei raus nicht, ob deine oben erwähnte DLL dort vorhanden ist. Einfach mal Google befragen, hilft bei solchen Dingen so gut wie immer.
Haste sie dann nun, einfach durch die momentane ersetzen.. thats it.

Sollte das Prob danach immer noch auftreten, melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire! (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo mal wieder^^

Jetzt ist ein Bluescreen zum 2. mal aufgetreten mit der Meldung:

STOP: 0x0000008E (0xc000005,0x22A2AD79, 0xAA1FC958,0x00000000)

und dann hab ich den PC neu gestartet und nach ner Zeit WoW kam dann ne Error Meldung (die Meldung kam dann jetzt schon zum 3. mal^^)

Ich hab mal Ein Screeni von der Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Das liegt eindeutig an einem fehlerhaften Addon! Ich hatte das Problem auch mal allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr mit welchem Addon diese Meldung in Verbindung stand. Bei mir half nur neuinstallation und nur die Installation von Addons von denen ich Quellen habe das die genutzt werden und auch richtig funktionieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (29. Januar 2007)

Also der #132ger Error hat afaik mit Speicherprobs zu tun

offizielle Forumsuche zu Fehler #132

Forumsuche zu Fehler #131


Und hier dann Blizzards FAQ zu Fehler #132 und zu Fehler #131


Ich persönlich kann dir leider keinerlei Ratschläge zu den oben genannten Fehlermeldungen geben, da ich noch nie mit konfrontiert wurde.
Also eventuell mal das machen, was dir Tazz rät und die offiziellen WoW Foren beäugeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gutes gelingen.


----------



## TaZz (29. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht schreibst du direkt einen Thread in die offiziellen WoW Technik Forum da dir da denke ich am schnellsten weitergeholfen wird. (Ohne buffed.de sagen zu wollen, das man hier keine Infos kriegt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

